
Juicero's $400 machine performs no better than juicing with bare hands - ActsJuvenile
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lutHF5HhVA
======
Cub3
The full article is pretty good -
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-04-19/silicon-v...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-04-19/silicon-
valley-s-400-juicer-may-be-feeling-the-squeeze)

